# Id4 problems



## Nonuferko (Apr 16, 2021)

*Id4 problem*
Brand new Id4 totally died 20 minutes off the dealer lot. Took off my seat belt when I pulled into my driveway. Car refused to restart. And locked itself up. Refused any key access etc. Flat bed tow back to dealer. Just lucky no kids or dog in the car. Tow guy said it’s a good thing it’s rear wheel drive. And I had a tow connector. Otherwise no way to flatbed the car. Wow. 
What happened?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

That's disconcerting to say the least. I've had mine for a month today and nary a significant issue (just some App things that were/are going to be resolved).

Hope they resolve your situation quickly. I believe they will, as VW needs a highly successful rollout of this new product line.

VW Customer CARE in particular has been very responsive in most cases, so if your dealership is not give them a call. emobility as well. 

VW Customer Care: 800-822-8987
[email protected]


----------



## ltparis (Jan 1, 2001)

What ended up happening @*Nonuferko?*


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

ltparis said:


> What ended up happening @*Nonuferko?*


x2


----------

